# SJ..12 hours and a c section later didnt make it



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

S.J. Was a little off last night, and today is day 145, so put her in the mama and baby area and refused to go in a kidding stall. So I was checking her all night long, but my alarm messed up and got up at 7 instead of 4. Went out, water broke, no babys. My mom went in and couldnt make any sense of what was going on, or what body parts she had. I am anti vet after Nanny was killed, but after about 100 calls to anyone who might be able to help failed, we went off to a new vet. I cryed the whole way there, but figured she was dead for sure at home so had to try this. We got there and after a few min. (about 12 hours after her water broke) had the first kid straight and pulled him out. The little guys toung was out and he was blue. The vet tossed him on the ground, and he moved his head! He was alive! Went to get the next kid out, everything was in place but not comming. He went in and felt around and the baby had a deformed head. There was a large lump on the top of his head and could not come out. It was time for a c section and wanted to put her to sleep. I FREAKED out! Nanny died form anesthesia. So he numbed her up and gave the c section and got the kid out and also found that the reason why she wouldnt try to push any more was because she tore her uteris. He got her all put together and told me she has a 50 50 chance to live, but she surprised him the whole day on how strong she was. 
But shes home, weak, sad, and sore, but got her to eat a little grain. But he said if shes up and eating by the end of tomorrow she should make it.
Now, I have to feed the little guy till she get strong enough to stand, I have to feed every 3-4hours?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

I am sorry that happend! :hug: I hope she recovers fast for you!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Congrats that mom and baby are alive right now! I would feed every 3-4 hours, yes, in small amounts. In his case I'd personally keep him inside all warm and toasty, give him some electrolytes and karo syrup and I really love nutri-drench if you can get some in him. Did he have colostrum?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

What a terrible ordeal for you and her. :hug: I hope the little guy thrives and that Mama recovers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Thanks you guys! She has moved from one side of the house to the other. I gave baby nutridrench and colostrum from another goat. Im going to keep baby with her so she has a reason to live. I dont want her to think its dead and give up on life. I dont know why the bad things always happen to the pets . But over all I liked the vet, he charged $200, which is what the last vet charged to kill Nanny, and he wants me to call Monday and let him know how she is doing. So maybe not so anti vet any more...........


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Glad baby is alright, hope mama pulls thru!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Oh my gosh, what an ordeal! I sure hope everything turns out great. It sounds like you found a good vet too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

So sorry for the tough time with her kidding. :hug: 
$200 for a cesarian is a great price you may have found a great vet!
So the kid was alive but deformed? Hope he is able to make it. 
Was the mom given any medications or anything others than food and water during pregnancy? Knowing what caused it may help other prevent it in the future. 
The frusta day I would feed every 2 myself and go to every 3-4 at 3 days old.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*



freedomstarfarm said:


> So sorry for the tough time with her kidding. :hug:
> $200 for a cesarian is a great price you may have found a great vet!
> So the kid was alive but deformed? quote]
> I think the first kid was alive and the second was deformed..I could be wrong though
> ...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

How are mom and baby today? Glad to hear you are keeping them together. I hope they both pull through.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

yes goatnutty I think you are right that one was alive and fine the other deceased was deformed. 
wondering on the medication/vaccinations? I know that these things can just happen also. 
Oh and my first post that was the first day I feed every 2 hours then taper back to every 3-4 hours at 3 days.

Hope the little one is doing well.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Oh girl I am so sorry. I personally know just how hard this is. I think it sounds as if you have a wonderful vet! I am so glad he caught the torn uterus and fixed that for you.

How is she? Be sure to tempt her with lots of yummy stuff to eat. Like our other poster said Nutri-drench is great for baby and mom.

Did the vet send you home w/any pain medication? If she is still down/not doing well trying some might help.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Congrats on the new kid and saving mom just in time. Hope both do well for you. So sorry about the deformed one. It's a good thing you had the instinct to take her to the vet even in your sleep deprived state.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your hard time! How scary it must have been! I'm so glad too, that mom and one baby were able to be saved. Hope recovery is quick for your girl, and that her baby thrives. Would love to see pics of the new little one when time permits.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

She made it threw the night. Im going to go out in a bit and make her get up so the kid can get some of her milk. She drainked a bit of water and molasses all night and still loves baby. The one with the deformed head was the one that died, and I have no clue what happened. No worming during peg. she was fed cob and hay, and what ever else she could eat that grows around here. The only thing I can think of is maybe she might have got into the cattle protein lick, but never seen her do it. I looked at her pappers and cant find where she was out of line breeding, so I dont know what went wrong there. It was strange, the baby had a head, and the lump came off and had bone to it except a small spot on the top, so may the egg tryed to split into a twin ???? The vet gave me Prevaile for pain and told me to give 6cc once a day of Pen. Is this light on the Pen??? Hes a horse vet so I dont know if he knows it takes more for a goat, shes about 110-130 tops.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

That's quite an ordeal! Glad she made it through the night. Deformities can happen, it's just nature. Kind of like how sometimes human kids can be born with a deformity, even though mom did everthing right. I had a kid born one time missing his leg bone from the hock down.

The penicillin does seem pretty light to me. I looked up on here and others say to dose at 1 cc per 20 lbs or 1 cc per 25 lbs. For something like this she may need a higher dose. The last time I used pen was on some sick horses and we doubled the dose for their weight and gave it 2 x a day per vet directions so they were getting 4 x the labeled dose. I have had a vet tell me that you can't overdose on penicillin, so it is a pretty safe antibiotic. Just as a hint, it is good to shake the bottle as much as you can before drawing it out and then let it warm to room temperature before you give it to her. It will warm pretty quick once in the syringe. I had a vet tell me that if you shake it enough and let it warm, it won't be as hard to get through the needle, he also said it won't sting them as much when you give it to them.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Congrats on your new baby. So sorry for your troubles you have had to endure. When I read this post, something my other half and I were discussing about birth deformities a few days ago came to mind. One possible cause for the head deformity could be spina bifida. Just something to ponder.

When things settle for you a bit I'd love to see pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Well S.J. and baby made it threw the day. S.J. Does not feel good that is for sure, But she is drainking well, not too good on the food but am giving her any kind of snack she is willing to nibble on. She got cold so have a blanket and heating pad on her. She is able to get up on her own atleast, but although she loves her baby and snuggles and talks to him will not let him nurse so hes a bottle baby but lives with her. I just dont want to fight with her to take him and mess up the stitches. I am giving the 6cc twice a day. So here is a pic of the little monster. Will get pic of mama tomorrow.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

 Awwww. Isn't he sweet. I'll bet he's loving all the attention.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Jessica,
I am so glad that you got to that new vet. Not all vets are bad, and THAT ONE sounds like a keeper! Seriously! HUG your vet and make him a cake or something nice to eat. Take all your animals to him and send more business his way! He is a keeper!

I have an older goat who had an injury during pregnancy which looked really serious and might affect her ability to give birth, so we scheduled a tentative C-section for her last week. She gave birth naturally to twins just seven hours before the 2nd veterinary appointment! (Saturday AM) What was really noticeable is that there are several vets in this one practice, and all of them were concerned about the risks of losing a goat to anesthesia, telling me how hard C-sections were on animals, etc. and so we cancelled one appointment and luckily she kidded before the second appointment.

I didn't fully understand what we were facing, until I had talked with about five vets over the week (they had different vets on call at different times and I kept checking in with them). We were lucky we didn't have to go there. Not to mention we are in the Northeast, and they said they charge $600 for a dog caesarian, but would only charge me $400 for a pre-scheduled goat caesarian. Now I am REALLy glad we didn't need it -- but good to know that there are vets who can do it if it is necessary.

Encourage your doe to walk around a little, if she wants to. Let her take a few steps to get her water and her minerals and her food. Just like a human, she will be healthier if she gets lots of rest, some walking even at the very start, and when she has her appetite back again, feed her well because healing takes a lot of calories! Will take a few months for her to feel herself again.

I am so glad that you found one GOOD vet in your area and that he got your little buckling out. You and your doe and buckling are all in my thoughts!

Best wishes,
Chris


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*



> Well S.J. and baby made it threw the day. S.J. Does not feel good that is for sure, But she is drainking well, not too good on the food but am giving her any kind of snack she is willing to nibble on. She got cold so have a blanket and heating pad on her. She is able to get up on her own atleast, but although she loves her baby and snuggles and talks to him will not let him nurse so hes a bottle baby but lives with her. I just dont want to fight with her to take him and mess up the stitches. I am giving the 6cc twice a day. So here is a pic of the little monster. Will get pic of mama tomorrow.


 Glad every one is doing OK... Keep up the good work... the baby is adorable.....  :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Congratulations on the baby-he is gorgeous!

I love his long, beautiful ears.

I am so sorry your doe is still not feeling well..sometimes it just takes time. I am sending prayers that she will do well and recover quickly for you.

:hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Glad they are doing ok. 
Baby is cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Oh he's a cutie, what a difficult entry into the world!

I've had 2 emergency c-sections, my vet charges $300. so you got a deal. Of course my surgeries were just as they were closing :hair: So,with Pepper, I ended up in charge of the "gas"! lol, I was watching the breathing and it seemed like she had stopped breathing! So, I immediately turned down the gas/oxygen ratio, back she came, I was carefully watching the doe and the monitor. That was a crucial job and newbie was in charge! Worked out ok, saved the doe.

I'm so glad you are keeping her warm, bless your heart. She knows you worked hard to save her. She probably won't feed the kid, but, if she loves him anyway it's ok to leave him with her. I hope she recovers for you. Seems like you've gotten her past the worst of it. ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

I'm so sorry you and your girl had to go through this, but thank goodness you were able to find a vet that was able to save the kid, and hopefully mama will make a 100% recovery! Sorry about the deformed kid, sounds like just a freak thing to happen.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Well I dont know about sj. Of course it was raining today, but made a little house and put it in the back yard so she has the whole yard to walk around and no one will bother her. I put a oning up so she could walk a little if she wanted to without getting wet. Went to put her in the yard and her back leg doesnt work to well. with every step helped her straighten it out. She wont draink today, all she ate was a few bites of calf manna, 2 chetoes and a couple bites of grass. Her temp was 100 and right now I have it up to 101.2 with hot water bottles, heating pad and blankets. She seems to strain when she poops like it hurts and I see no sign of any pee, so we will see. I have a call into vet, but no call back.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

I'm very wary of c-sections after my experience. I lost the kid and a few months later the doe too. I don't know what happened, but at some point there was stomach fluid where there wasn't supposed to be. Keep an eye on her wound area too, I think that was the source of most of my problems with my girl. At the same time, we may have overloaded her with so many different things to get her back to health, so I worry about that too.

Either way, it sounds like you are doing great, and I could bet pooping hurts. Just keeping the eyes open for weirdness will be the best thing to do at times.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: SJ..12 hours and a c section later*

Yeah that her problem, when the uteris tore it all went into stomach. Right now in my heart I dont think she is going to make it. Im not giving up on her, she still has a light to her, but she broke out of her house and the yard and left her kid behind to be by herself. she wont eat, wont draink, and still have not seen her pee. Im allowing her to be out of her house but still in the yard so she can move around but is too cold for the kid to be out so hes in my house right now. I figure when I go out every hour to drench her with water they can visit so she knows he is still around and not give up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well she didnt make it......
The sun came out so I brought baby out to visit and she was loving on him, but something didnt seem right, she started kicking her legs around and cryed a few times so I took him back in the house so she couldnt hurt him, went back out and she was gone.

If ever there was a goat that was a fighter, it was her. She has a wonderful life with her first owner, then she was sold to a lady that ended up going threw a bad time in her life and didnt feed sj or take care of her. When I got her she was a bag of bones, and I didnt know if she would even make it she had so many worms. But I got her on her feet, and she was a kick in the pants! Then she had all this and she still lasted longer then the vet thought she would. But the vet was honest with me, and this morning I knew it was comming. And atleast shes not in any more pain.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:tears: :hug: I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: sorry for your loss.... You took great care of her.... :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how heart-breaking! I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl! You did everything you could possibly have done, but you're right -- at least she's no longer in any pain... At most (and most probably), she's dancing in the fields of the Lord :hug: Thank goodness her baby is with you and doing fine.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

so sorry that you lost your doe. :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her :hug: :hug: but it sounds like she had a good life and a wonderful owner in you. And at least you have the baby to remember her by. he's super cute. I'm sorry you had to go through this..
:hug: :hug: I'm thinking of both you and the kid...
M.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Im so very sad for you... I am glad you were able to save her kid. Know that your in my thoughts and prayers ray: 

Your baby is very cute congrats on him


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry for this heartbreaking tragedy. I am glad you were able to give her good care after her trials. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Jessica  I was hoping and praying she would be okay. My thoughts are with you, be proud, you did what you could for her.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her. You and your mom did a great job. And found a better vet too. I hope the baby will do well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...  prayers for the baby... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys are all some of the sweetest people, thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You guys are all some of the sweetest people, thank you.


 So are you....and you are very welcome..... :hug:


----------

